
Ask HN: Mathematical Consultants – Do they exist? - danieltillett
I have a few ideas where I know roughly that a concept will work, but where I lack the background math to be able to be able to fully optimize them. Are there mathematical consultants out there (freelance) that I could get to help me? Any suggestions?
======
patientfrog
John Cook is pretty well-known for doing this sort of thing:
[http://www.johndcook.com/blog/top/](http://www.johndcook.com/blog/top/)

His blog is always a good read to boot.

~~~
madcaptenor
Seconding this. Also his twitter accounts are pretty interesting:
[http://www.johndcook.com/blog/twitter_page/](http://www.johndcook.com/blog/twitter_page/)

He's written some posts specifically on how he transitioned into consulting; I
can't find them right now but they're worth poking around for.

------
tgflynn
I have a background in physics and various areas of mathematical software
development. I also worked on an Innocentive DNA analysis competition a couple
of years ago. I thought I had some interesting ideas but was not able to
achieve competitive results in the time frame of the competition. If you'd
like to discuss your ideas my email is in my HN profile.

~~~
danieltillett
Thanks for the offer - I will be in touch.

------
informatimago
Of course, there are several mathematical consulting companies:

[http://www.scmsa.eu/](http://www.scmsa.eu/)

[http://www.maths2b.fr/](http://www.maths2b.fr/)

etc.

------
madcaptenor
Charles Brenner ([http://dna-view.com/index.html](http://dna-
view.com/index.html)) works specifically on "forensic mathematics" (DNA
identification, etc.)

------
danieltillett
I should add that anyone who wants to get in touch with me can via my HN
profile.

------
MichaelCrawford
Sonja Benson Grear, Overland Park, Kansas, sgrear at planetkc dot com

Kevin Christian, Belmont, California.

They are both on facebook.

~~~
danieltillett
Thanks Michael.

